# 14 Natural Alternatives to Ibuprofen That More Effective Than Painkiller



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2015)

14 Natural Alternatives to Ibuprofen That More Effective Than Painkiller

By*Bentley

http://blogs.naturalnews.com/14-natural-alternatives-ibuprofen-effective-painkiller/

Ibuprofen is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug that is often linked to deaths and serious health problems. This is especially true in case the patients use it for a long period, because in this case the risk of heart attacks is significantly increased.

Long-term high-dose use of painkillers such as ibuprofen or diclofenac is ‘equally hazardous’ in terms of heart attack risk as use of the drug Vioxx, which was withdrawn due to its potential dangers, researchers said.

Some of the serious health effects of using ibuprofen in the long run include DNA structure damage, hearing loss, high blood pressure, miscarriage etc. It is good to point out that there are substitutions for ibuprofen that are less risky. People don’t have to take pills every time they feel pain in their muscles or headaches.

14 Natural and Efficient Alternatives to Ibuprofen

Olive oil

olive oil has strong anti-inflammatory properties that can be compared to those found in ibuprofen.

Curcumin

Curcumin is one of the most important ingredients found in turmeric. This herb comes from India and it is known for centuries for its antioxidant, antifungal, antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties.

Capsaicin

This is an active ingredient found in cayenne pepper. It can become a powerful painkiller when it is used externally as a cream or gel. In case you didn’t know, you can also stop a heart attack in a minute using cayenne pepper.

Boswellia

It is another herb that comes from India. The acid of this herb improves the blood flow and helps people suffering from inflammation.

Cat’s claw

This is herb that can be found in Central and South American jungles includes an anti-inflammatory agent in its structure.

White willow bark

Osteoarthritis doesn’t have to be treated only with specially designed pills like ibuprofen, because herbs like this can help too. White willow bark is a strong natural painkiller.

Fish oil

it is a well-known fact that fish oil can help with osteoporosis and arthritis because of its anti-inflammatory properties.

Sandalwood oil

This oil is especially helpful in cases of muscle spasms.

Topical arnica

This herb that naturally grows in Europe is especially useful for cases of osteoarthritis. In addition, it comes with fewer side effects.

Ginger

Ginger was used since ancient times in cases of PMS pain. All it takes is a 250 mg capsule and the pain and aches related to PMS will be gone. This capsule should be taken four times a day.

Holy Basil

When it comes to inflammation, Holy Basil can be as effective as ibuprofen.

John’s wort

St. John’s wort is much more effective than ibuprofen when it is used as a painkiller.

Omega 3-fatty acids

These acids have strong healing properties and they can help patients suffering from arthritis.

Panax ginseng

This is another natural remedy used for arthritis. Thank to its anti-inflammatory and analgesic properties it can reduce the pain in the bones


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

Cissus really needs to be in this list as it works great for joint pain.

As far as curcumin, no just any curcumin will do. Curcumin on it's own has very poor bio availability. Curcumin that states on the label BCM-95 has been studied and proven to be effective for many issues such as improving CV health, joint health, anti cancer properties and the list goes on. 800mg per day of BCM-95 is a good dose for most.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Dr phoe    now u need to post dose and extract form percentage that is its best  bio availabilty for each and brand  like Atom posted for his herb. 
Or thread is just blue hair gossip.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

Your welcome Mrs ironbuilt and I'll be sure to get right on that between my sleep schedule and working 105+ hours a week and still making it to the gym 5 x's a week. Just trying to show that there were alternatives to ibuprofen and if you seriously want to know more we have this wonderful thing called google now that you can look stuff up on lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Your welcome Mrs ironbuilt and I'll be sure to get right on that between my sleep schedule and working 105+ hours a week and still making it to the gym 5 x's a week. Just trying to show that there were alternatives to ibuprofen and if you seriously want to know more we have this wonderful thing called google now that you can look stuff up on lol




I usually prescribe this to help someone like you sleep ..4 pills with warm milk.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lmao. Good info phoe ibuprofen eats my stomach up cant hardly take it even with food.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that I have only one kidney, the docs told me NO NSAIDS AT ALL. They metabolized by the kidneys and are kidney toxic.

I'll be using more of these alternatives for my shoulder arthritis.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Your welcome Mrs ironbuilt and I'll be sure to get right on that between my sleep schedule and working 105+ hours a week and still making it to the gym 5 x's a week. Just trying to show that there were alternatives to ibuprofen and if you seriously want to know more we have this wonderful thing called google now that you can look stuff up on lol


You and I are in love. Lol


----------

